# My Snow Removal Machine in Action



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all, I am new here and have been lurking around for a short while. I live in Pulaski, NY that usually gets a good amount of snow every winter becuase of the lake effect off Lake Ontario which I am directly east of. 
I do not have my own plowing business yet but do plow out just about all my neighbors and a couple friends with my tractor. Use to have a plow truck but it had to be retired becuase it rusted out so bad and wouldnt run all the time anymore. I did keep the blade off of it and plan to mount it to the front of my tractor for next year or later this snow season if the money is there to do it.

The tractor is a Montana 4340C with a 78" AgroTrend rear snowblower. I also added some LED lights inside the cab mounted at the top of the side rear windows. I did this so people can see me when I am backing out into the road a little better and of course they look cool.

Well here are a couple short videos of the small snowfall event we had on 12/12/08. We had alot more snow before this but it rained and warmed up so alot of it settled and dissapeared.

Montana 4340C -1

Montana 4340C -2

Montana 4340C -3

Pictures are from the end of last winter, the day after I got it. Enjoy


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice setup, the LEDs look pretty good too!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice vids....that'll move some serious snow.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice!!! Awesome options...push it or blow it! wesport


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pics and welcome


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

very cool indeed


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Sweet Setup!! Welcome to the site and a hello from the other side of the Tug


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice lil tractor  welcome to plowsite *


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

Ouch, the irony. A Montana tractor owned by Jdeerekid. What else do you use the tractor for and how do you like it?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

jdeere kid are you a builder? i seen a const trailer? 

how much you got into your tractor very nice


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am impressed on how well built the loader arms look on that machine. I have ran small tractors like that before like Kubota and New Holland and they were built allot lighter and didn't look as tough. I like that little tractor. How many hours you got on it and how well has it been for ya?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

VEry Nice tractor


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice setup! I like it!! Welcome


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

jkitterman;675672 said:


> Ouch, the irony. A Montana tractor owned by Jdeerekid. What else do you use the tractor for and how do you like it?


Yea I get that alot becuause I where a john deere hat while using it. I have always been a john deere guy and always will but will own a montana until I can afford the other shade of green. 
I use the tractor for all the chores around the property. I have a 6ft bush hog that I use to keep the grass down and I also mow for a few of the neighbors I have a 6ft tiller that I use to till my large garden and people that hire me to do theirs. I plowed up and tilled 4 acres this summer and put 4 acres of corn in pulling a 4 row planter and it worked great. I have used a rake and a tedder behind it to help the neighbor out while he was doing hay. 
The tractor has done well with all that I have thrown at it so far.
This spring I am hoping to get my own small business going mowing lawns, bush hogging, tilling, and general property maintainance and then in the plowing snow.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;675744 said:


> jdeere kid are you a builder? i seen a const trailer?
> 
> how much you got into your tractor very nice


No I am not a builder. The trailer is my neighbors. He was helping me put up my pole barn you can see in the picture. My uncle is a general contractor though. I have some experience from working with him but he was to busy to help put my pole barn up and the neighbor didnt have anything going on so he said he would help.

I dont really want to say how much I got into the tractor becuase I got a really good deal on it with the snowblower because I bought it just before the newer models came out and the prices went way up. I will say it was over 20 but under 30 if that helps. I bought it from Joyners up in mansville. I have been bugging him for the last couple years and at the end of this past winter I had a little extra money for a down payment so I bought it. 
Just hoping I can get enough work with it to pay for itself and make me some money also. 
I just got a permanent layoff from my previous job as they closed up so I am going to venture out and start my own business I hope.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

very nice setup. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;675747 said:


> I am impressed on how well built the loader arms look on that machine. I have ran small tractors like that before like Kubota and New Holland and they were built allot lighter and didn't look as tough. I like that little tractor. How many hours you got on it and how well has it been for ya?


I was hesitant about the loader arms as they are all one peice and curved, but they are very strong. I have dug up alot of dirt with it and the loader feels rock solid compared my my neighbors kubota with the old style welded square arms which feels really loose. Almost all the brands out there are going with curved arms of some sort so the strength must be there. I can pick over 2000# with it with my tiller on the back which was scray as the tractor wanted to tip forward still but am hoping to get the tires loaded soon. 
The only thing that I have to modifiy with some steel shims is the bucket where it hooks into the quick tack. It is not as tight a fit as I would like when digging into the dirt and such. 
I have just about 200 hours on it so far and I just bought it back in february. About 100 or so hours is bush hogging, 30 tilling, and I would say around 30 or so of snow removal. The rest is plowing, planting, logging firewood out for burning this winter. 
I onyl had a couple minor problems within the first 10hours. Fuel injector line was loose, just had to put a haf a turn on it. One rear window hinge was busted from transporting from the factory. And the flasher relay was bad so teh 4way flashers didnt work. Dealer replaced part under warrenty no problem. 
Tractor is built tough and is heavy which is what I wanted.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to just want to say thankyou for everyones welcome and comments. This is a very friendly and informational forum and I hope I can contribute as well.


----------

